# The Wire, series ! episode 1 starting now!!



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Starting again from the start on sky atlantic RIGHT NOW. Im gonna watch it again lol, too good to miss


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I thought it was even better on the second viewing


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

After hearing so many glowing reviews about this series I bought the box set for my wife and I to watch.

After the first episode we were both quite disappointed and we certainly aren't prudish in anyway but we found the incessant swearing a real negative.

Maybe we will try it again in the autumn.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Adam D said:


> After hearing so many glowing reviews about this series I bought the box set for my wife and I to watch.
> 
> After the first episode we were both quite disappointed and we certainly aren't prudish in anyway but we found the incessant swearing a real negative.
> 
> Maybe we will try it again in the autumn.


Stick with it, trust me, as the plot grows and you see the same issues from different sides perspectives it is gripping, but yes, very gritty


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Adam D said:


> After hearing so many glowing reviews about this series I bought the box set for my wife and I to watch.
> 
> After the first episode we were both quite disappointed and we certainly aren't prudish in anyway but we found the incessant swearing a real negative.
> 
> Maybe we will try it again in the autumn.


I struggled with it too, i stuck with it and watched the every season and it didnt really get much better IMO, i only watched it recently so it felt quite dated also.


----------



## kolarn (Nov 12, 2012)

I went into this straight after watching the whole Sopranos box set. Gave up after the first disc, maybe i was a bit spoiled because the Sopranos was so good. May have another go at the wire.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

As much as I think The Wire is amongst the finest TV dramas ever made it is clearly not a series which everyone will love. It does not really get going (IMO) until the second series and when it was first shown on TV the scheduled broadcast times were constantly changed. I found subtitles really helped with a lot of the language.

Whilst it is easy to focus on the violence this may also hide the humour and profound pathos which really helped balance the brutal nature of some of the scenes


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Shaun said:


> I struggled with it too, i stuck with it and watched the every season and it didnt really get much better IMO, i only watched it recently so it felt quite dated also.


I agree with this. I thought it was good/different but some of the storylines really felt dragged out, season 2 (The Dockyard workers?) especially felt like it went on and on.

I didn't dislike it, but IMO it was pretty overrated.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

The first few episodes of season 1 were a little slow, but they were just about introducing the characters. Then, for me, I was hooked. I liked how each series concentrated on the different sides of policing drugs i.e. dock yard, schools, newspapers etc.
I thought it was an amazing series, but we all have different tastes.


----------



## Johnsy (Oct 20, 2013)

this whole box set is on sky till the end of november,

just saved myself £50 and watched em all in 2 weeks

funniest moment when mcnulty is the english gent in a sting with the 2 pros


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

The Wire is awesome, and for a long time was my favourite series ever. Until I discovered Breaking Bad


----------



## Rob_Car (Aug 8, 2013)

I agree except I did it in reverse order, Breaking Bad first. Really like the wire and some of the acting is superb, especially "Snoop" who isn't really an actress or wasn't when she started.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Breaking Bad, The Wire, Sopranos - it will be a long time before anything is as good as these.


----------



## smiler1207 (Oct 9, 2013)

LeadFarmer said:


> Breaking Bad, The Wire, Sopranos - it will be a long time before anything is as good as these.


Agreed!!!:thumb:


----------



## veeduby (Feb 1, 2006)

I never got what all the fuss was about. I mean season 1 was good and having only watched it once, I still remember the story.

But the other seasons I couldn't tell you what happened, as I wasn't that impressed tbh so have forgotten them.

Maybe a second viewing would change my mind.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

veeduby said:


> Maybe a second viewing would change my mind.


I keep thinking that, then I look at the box set and just remembering the time investment to get through it puts me off again!


----------



## Rob_Car (Aug 8, 2013)

Watching Season 4 as I write this. Second time through. It is a thief of time though. But very addictive!


----------



## veeduby (Feb 1, 2006)

m1pui said:


> I keep thinking that, then I look at the box set and just remembering the time investment to get through it puts me off again!


How long is it?


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

For me, the pull if the story line was following the cops trying to crack the drug dealing ring. But what I liked was how it explored the much bigger picture and how everything was linked together, such as the police trying to catch them, the involvement of the docklands, the impact it had on politics, and how politics impacted on the police, the schools trying to stop the kids getting involved, and the part the media played in it all. 

They all had an impact on the drugs world, and the drugs world impacted on them. Very cleverly written.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

veeduby said:


> How long is it?


60 episodes all in. About an hour each and Finale was 90mins.

Don't get me wrong, it wasn't bad. Just sometimes there felt like there was too many characters to keep track of and if you miss a little bit of an episode, you can end up reaching a situation where something happens and you're thinking "eh!"

I found the docklands series interesting, but
God did it feel like it dragged on forever!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I never got it either, I watched them all and IMO it was about 50 episodes too long LOL.



veeduby said:


> I never got what all the fuss was about. I mean season 1 was good and having only watched it once, I still remember the story.
> 
> But the other seasons I couldn't tell you what happened, as I wasn't that impressed tbh so have forgotten them.
> 
> Maybe a second viewing would change my mind.


----------



## veeduby (Feb 1, 2006)

m1pui said:


> 60 episodes all in. About an hour each and Finale was 90mins.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, it wasn't bad. Just sometimes there felt like there was too many characters to keep track of and if you miss a little bit of an episode, you can end up reaching a situation where something happens and you're thinking "eh!"
> 
> ...





Shaun said:


> I never got it either, I watched them all and IMO it was about 50 episodes too long LOL.


Yer I was wondering when it was ever going to end. Lost interest in it, but wanted to carry on to see what happened. :lol:


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Personally I thought it was epic, bit I know its not for everyone, and its a massive commitment. If your not hooked during the first series then I don't see the point of continuing.

I work shifts and would watch an episode when I git home from work at 2:30am when I had the living room to myself, then another when I got up the following morning. I did the same for Sopranos and BB. I'll be starting the Deadwood box set soon.


----------

